# moving to Spain



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm new here, myself and my mother are seriously considering the move to Spain either in September (depending on if she gets a teaching job) or in the new year. I've been reading up on living in say Barcelona or Valencia (this is where the jobs she has applied for are) and we were just wondering what people thought about the cost of living around those areas?? 

we were wondering if the pay you receive matches the cost of living? 

thanks 
hannah


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Hannah, I hope you are successful in obtaining a job teaching English in Spain. Please read and re-read your contract paying particular attention to what you will be paid and allow for deductions of all kinds of Spanish Taxes. 

OK, the money is good enough so you need a place to live. Explore where you want to live, commute, rental, electricity charges, community fees, water charges, waste disposal, additional Spanish taxes, Finders Fee for real estate agents, deposit against breakages, advance rental. Can you afford to stay in Spain and is your mother able to stay with you?

How long is your contract? You need a residencia and probably will be liable for Spanish Income Tax. If you are bringing your UK registered car to Spain you will have to re-register after a few weeks (cost circa €800).

Rentals in Barcelona/Valencia are not cheap.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey, me and my mam will be going out together and living together she will be the primary earner and then im going to look at teaching english as a foreign language course whilst I'm still in the UK to hopefully get a job and provide some income for the household. 

We read that renting in Barcelona and valencia is more expensive and she was curious if the pay there reflected that, for example our family in Switzerland get paid more because the housing is so expensive.

Do you think its worth bringing a car over or selling over here and buying a lhd? Is it more cost effective to bring our own? 

Any information is great as we need advice, we 100% need and want to move but its such a big step!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

What kind of teaching will your Mum be doing? If it is in an International school, the pay will probably be quite low, if it is teaching English as a Foreign Language, the pay will be even lower. 

You do not get extra for being in a city and the pay will probably not be enough to support two people. In any case, as, I presume, you are an adult, you will have to register as resident independently of your Mum, showing proof of income and healthcare provision within ninety days. 

If you have a look at the FAQ thread you can find out all about the residency requirements and also details of property websites, to get an idea of how much your rent would be.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

She will be in an international school I will be tefl, I heard the pay was low yeah :/ hmmm lots to think about thanks for the info


----------



## Bill_White (Aug 23, 2013)

moving to barcelona is one of my dreams! I wish you all the best 

concidering what you said about bringing a car, it is not worth it. Cars are pretty rare in Barcelona


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you! I hope the ball gets rolling soon for us and we cn get out there


----------



## Bill_White (Aug 23, 2013)

I keep my fingers crossed for you keep us up-to-date


----------



## Bill_White (Aug 23, 2013)

I think this could be pretty intresting for you for preperation:

• Wage level in the most important metropolises in 2011 | Statistik

• Price level in the most important metropolises in 2011 | Statistic


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Bill_White said:


> I think this could be pretty intresting for you for preperation:
> 
> â¢ Wage level in the most important metropolises in 2011 | Statistik
> 
> â¢ Price level in the most important metropolises in 2011 | Statistic




Thankyou , geneva would be right up there the wages are ridiculously high however everything is so expensive over there ha. Barcelona is pretty far down the list like but I reckon living there should be affordable on a teachers salary, and then there would hopefully be my wages aswell. we might not end up in Barcelona aswell it could another area of Spain which might be abit cheaper so I think after all the research I've done that we should be able to afford to live there  but im finding this forum great


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Leper said:


> ....
> 
> Rentals in Barcelona/Valencia are not cheap.


What?

Unless it's changed since I was there last year, rentals are VERY cheap in Valencia.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look in Anuncios gratis de segunda mano en España | Empleo | Alquiler Pisos | Coches | LoQUo España there you can find a lot of flats in Barcelona from 450 euros.(2 bedrooms)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

webmarcos said:


> What?
> 
> Unless it's changed since I was there last year, rentals are VERY cheap in Valencia.


Rentals in Valencia (city) are very expensive. Our son is just about to go to university there. A flat costs about 600€ per month and a *room *in a shared property could be between 150€ and 200€ per month.

To me, this is expensive (but then it's all relative).


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Rentals in Valencia (city) are very expensive. Our son is just about to go to university there. A flat costs about 600€ per month and a *room *in a shared property could be between 150€ and 200€ per month.
> 
> To me, this is expensive (but then it's all relative).


I'd have to look at the property links, but I was told of 1 bedroom flats renting out at 300 euros per month in Valencia (you can actually find the odd one in Madrid for 350-400 so 300 in Valencia sounds very feasible to me). Yes, it's all relative, but you'd pay that A WEEK (and more) in london.
Please get your son to look further into this, sounds like he's been conned by agents?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brownh said:


> Thankyou , geneva would be right up there the wages are ridiculously high however everything is so expensive over there ha. Barcelona is pretty far down the list like but I reckon living there should be affordable on a teachers salary, and then there would hopefully be my wages aswell. we might not end up in Barcelona aswell it could another area of Spain which might be abit cheaper so I think after all the research I've done that we should be able to afford to live there  but im finding this forum great


Brownh, have you looked at the residency requirements? You have to register for residency within 90days of arrival. To do that you will have to show you have a contract of employment, or are self employed or prove you have income of approx 600€ per month going into a Spanish bank account in your name, and possibly 6000€ savings, and proof of healthcare provision. Your Mum will be fine if she is working but you will need to prove income, etc in your own right- you can't use your Mum's.


----------



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Rentals in Valencia (city) are very expensive. Our son is just about to go to university there. A flat costs about 600€ per month and a *room *in a shared property could be between 150€ and 200€ per month.
> 
> To me, this is expensive (but then it's all relative).



For 600€ he can get a 2-4 bedroom flat in Valencia, see the links given by "mickbcn".
I suspect the University uses agencies to arrange the accommodation hence the high price, but if he rents privately he could easily get a 1-bed flat for a lot less.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

brocher said:


> Brownh, have you looked at the residency requirements? You have to register for residency within 90days of arrival. To do that you will have to show you have a contract of employment, or are self employed or prove you have income of approx 600€ per month going into a Spanish bank account in your name, and possibly 6000€ savings, and proof of healthcare provision. Your Mum will be fine if she is working but you will need to prove income, etc in your own right- you can't use your Mum's.


Hey, yeah I know I've got 90 days, I'm going to do a TEFL course here once I've graduated from uni in a month or so so that hopefully i can get a job doing that over there, or I'm looking into a telesales job of some sort something i can do at home over there even though its not ideal its an income, I'm a waitress over here so depending on where we end up if theres an english pub or something i may be lucky there I am also first Aid trained so thats a bonus on my CV! we are moving once my mother gets a job and then i will be hopefuly employed within those 90's days.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brownh said:


> Hey, yeah I know I've got 90 days, I'm going to do a TEFL course here once I've graduated from uni in a month or so so that hopefully i can get a job doing that over there, or I'm looking into a telesales job of some sort something i can do at home over there even though its not ideal its an income, I'm a waitress over here so depending on where we end up if theres an english pub or something i may be lucky there I am also first Aid trained so thats a bonus on my CV! we are moving once my mother gets a job and then i will be hopefuly employed within those 90's days.


Good luck but with 60%?of the under 25 age group unemployed in Spain, your chances of finding contracted employment aren't good for waitressing, etc. 

Your best chance is TEFL work, the Cambridge is preferred - have a look at the FAQ thread there's lots of info on this subject there. Main recruitment is the same as for your Mum, it will be done long before they all close down for the summer, so you'd need to be getting fixed up now.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

brocher said:


> Good luck but with 60%?of the under 25 age group unemployed in Spain, your chances of finding contracted employment aren't good for waitressing, etc.
> 
> Your best chance is TEFL work, the Cambridge is preferred - have a look at the FAQ thread there's lots of info on this subject there. Main recruitment is the same as for your Mum, it will be done long before they all close down for the summer, so you'd need to be getting fixed up now.


I know my chances aren't great but I know that if I dont have employment by then (which I am thinking positively about) i can go back to England and stay at any of my families houses then try my luck again. We are focusing mainly on getting my mam employed and the house rented out then I will focus on myself closer to us moving. 

And I know how the school employment terms work and my mother has been applying. I am not tefl trained yet and can't take the course on yet because I'm finishing my dissertation at the moment.

I was however struggling to decide on which tefl course to do, theres to much choice and cant decide which one was best


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brownh said:


> I know my chances aren't great but I know that if I dont have employment by then (which I am thinking positively about) i can go back to England and stay at any of my families houses then try my luck again. We are focusing mainly on getting my mam employed and the house rented out then I will focus on myself closer to us moving.
> 
> And I know how the school employment terms work and my mother has been applying. I am not tefl trained yet and can't take the course on yet because I'm finishing my dissertation at the moment.
> 
> I was however struggling to decide on which tefl course to do, theres to much choice and cant decide which one was best


Good luck with the dissertation! What's your degree, isn't it anything that might help with employment?


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Thankyou  Its a tv and radio degree so not really, although ive researched that there are some big english media companys in Barcelona so depending on where we live I might get something there. If I was to get a position in say a spanish tv station I would most likely have to speak fluent spanish, I know my friend in mallorca writes for a british gazette over there so that might be a possibility, also I know that theres afew film festivals etc in spain and in sitges which we are looking at so If they offer seasonal employment that's a possibility too. If not employment then volunteer at film festivals and definitely in animal shelters if I can. Ill take a job in any sector really! Even if its just till I can find something else.

Im intrigued you say that if I have €6000 in a bank account I can become a resident and not have to worrry about instantly being employed? (Obviously I will aim to be employed lol) but if I cud hve tht money then the pressure is off?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brownh said:


> Thankyou  Its a tv and radio degree so not really, although ive researched that there are some big english media companys in Barcelona so depending on where we live I might get something there. If I was to get a position in say a spanish tv station I would most likely have to speak fluent spanish, I know my friend in mallorca writes for a british gazette over there so that might be a possibility, also I know that theres afew film festivals etc in spain and in sitges which we are looking at so If they offer seasonal employment that's a possibility too. If not employment then volunteer at film festivals and definitely in animal shelters if I can. Ill take a job in any sector really! Even if its just till I can find something else.
> 
> Im intrigued you say that if I have €6000 in a bank account I can become a resident and not have to worrry about instantly being employed? (Obviously I will aim to be employed lol) but if I cud hve tht money then the pressure is off?


Ther is no fixed requirement. Most areas seem to ask for approx 600€ per month being paid into a Spanish bank account. A few seem to accept 6000-€ lump sum instead. Some ask for the monthly 600 plus the 6000 lump sum. The only way you can find out is to ask at the local office wherever you are living. In addition you would also have to show health care provision by taking out a private health insurance if you aren't in contracted work, or paying self employed national insurance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brownh said:


> I know my chances aren't great but I know that if I dont have employment by then (which I am thinking positively about) i can go back to England and stay at any of my families houses then try my luck again. We are focusing mainly on getting my mam employed and the house rented out then I will focus on myself closer to us moving.
> 
> And I know how the school employment terms work and my mother has been applying. I am not tefl trained yet and can't take the course on yet because I'm finishing my dissertation at the moment.
> 
> I was however struggling to decide on which tefl course to do, theres to much choice and cant decide which one was best


Do a proper one, one that's internationally recognised and renowned which means Trinity or CELTA. Are you going to be doing it in the UK or Spain?


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

brocher said:


> Ther is no fixed requirement. Most areas seem to ask for approx 600&#128; per month being paid into a Spanish bank account. A few seem to accept 6000-&#128; lump sum instead. Some ask for the monthly 600 plus the 6000 lump sum. The only way you can find out is to ask at the local office wherever you are living. In addition you would also have to show health care provision by taking out a private health insurance if you aren't in contracted work, or paying self employed national insurance.


Ahh right ok thats handy to know though thanks


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do a proper one, one that's internationally recognised and renowned which means Trinity or CELTA. Are you going to be doing it in the UK or Spain?


Yeah forums I've read say to do the celta one but then other people have done cheaper online ones and have managed to get a job with it so thats why ive been sturggling to justify paying like £700 more for a celta one.

And I would be doing it in the UK if I do the celta one it will probably be at international house in newcastle


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brownh said:


> Yeah forums I've read say to do the celta one but then other people have done cheaper online ones and have managed to get a job with it so thats why ive been sturggling to justify paying like £700 more for a celta one.
> 
> And I would be doing it in the UK if I do the celta one it will probably be at international house in newcastle


International house are very professional and so are Bell Schools.
The justification for doing Celta or Trinity is that they will give you better training and really prepare you for starting life as a teacher. You'll therefore be in a much better position to really be able to teach your students something as opposed to baby sitting some people who are trying to learn English.
Being able to speak English as a native doesn't mean that a person knows how to teach it. If someone wants to get paid for *teaching* people English they need to be trained and that training course will cost money. Many "real" academies ie places that take an interest in their students and don't just take their money and fob them off with any old person who walks through the door who speaks English, don't accept teachers who haven't done Trinity or Celta, (and many ask for a year minimum experience)
So that's the justification for spending more money.
PS They do interview you to be accepted on the course so maybe you should think of why you want to become a teacher...


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> International house are very professional and so are Bell Schools.
> The justification for doing Celta or Trinity is that they will give you better training and really prepare you for starting life as a teacher. You'll therefore be in a much better position to really be able to teach your students something as opposed to baby sitting some people who are trying to learn English.
> Being able to speak English as a native doesn't mean that a person knows how to teach it. If someone wants to get paid for *teaching* people English they need to be trained and that training course will cost money. Many "real" academies ie places that take an interest in their students and don't just take their money and fob them off with any old person who walks through the door who speaks English, don't accept teachers who haven't done Trinity or Celta, (and many ask for a year minimum experience)
> So that's the justification for spending more money.
> PS They do interview you to be accepted on the course so maybe you should think of why you want to become a teacher...



yeah I've been reading up on it and my University I'm currently at do it and at a cheaper price because I am a student there which is handy however all the course start dates are not very good by the looks of it if i do it in England I'm going to have to stay here in September whilst my mam moves out to Spain (that is of course providing she gets a job). 

I've just emailed a few of the course leaders to enquire about things so I shall see what I hear back. I may have left it too late to do a course over here but I really can't take on a CELTA course whilst I am doing Uni work, my mind will explode ha


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

I have changed my mind, I think it would be a good idea to do the TEFL course in Spain when we move, then I would get experience of teaching in a Spanish environment etc. its more pricey but it gives me more time to save up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brownh said:


> I have changed my mind, I think it would be a good idea to do the TEFL course in Spain when we move, then I would get experience of teaching in a Spanish environment etc. its more pricey but it gives me more time to save up


Yes, that's true, but now make sure they do it at a place you can get to here in Spain


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Theres loads of places that do it, but I won't know till I know where we are moving too ha


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brownh said:


> Theres loads of places that do it, but I won't know till I know where we are moving too ha


There are loads of places that do TEFL qualifications, but you can't do the celta or Trinity everywhere, so where you move to will be conditioned by whether there's one of those courses in a place that you can get to, so if you want to avoid moving somewhere, and then finding that you can't do the course it's be an idea to look at that first.
But it's up to you, of course.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Rrr I know ive just looked up international houses in spain which do celta and trinity and other places too, Im only looking at centres that do that qualification now


----------

